# Regarding Notarization of documents for ACS Skills assessment



## Hydrockers (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi There, 

I am in the process of applying for a skills assessment. As employers these days are reluctant to provide experience letters while you are serving them, am planning to take a statutory declaration from a senior colleague which needs to be notarized as per the other threads in this forum. I have a query on the rest of documents that needs to be submitted to ACS.

-*Employment offer letter:* Do we need to submit a notarized copy or is that fine if we submit a authenticated copy or can we just get the document attested from a gazetted officer?[When i went to a notary, she asked me if just a seal on her name is fine or do you need stamp along with the seal? Not sure though. So thought of checking in this forum]
-*Payslips*: I have all of them. Do we need to submit the notarized copies or is that fine if we can get them just attested from any gazetted officer?
-*Form16*: Not mandatory. But as it comes on the name of the organization i work for, am planning to include that too. Do we need to submit the notarized copies or is that fine if we can get them just attested from any gazetted officer?


It would be great if someone can help me on the queries.:juggle:

Thanks in advance,
Hydrockers


----------



## Hydrockers (Mar 29, 2015)

Hydrockers said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am in the process of applying for a skills assessment. As employers these days are reluctant to provide experience letters while you are serving them, am planning to take a statutory declaration from a senior colleague which needs to be notarized as per the other threads in this forum. I have a query on the rest of documents that needs to be submitted to ACS.
> 
> ...


It would be great if someone can help me in answering my query as its quite urgent.

Thanks in advance
Hydrockers


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

This is what I did for ACS - back in Jan this year. In a single pdf, I attached these documents in following order
1. Service Letter
2. Reference Letter ( Notarised)
3. Screenshot of Org chart from group directory ( Notarised - funny!)
This is all which worked. I used color copies for notarisation. 

Apart from that I didn't use offer letter, Form 16. payslips etc. These documents are to be uploaded in immi account at later stage. But things might have changed since I applied for ACS.
Are you sure about checklist of documents for ACS?


----------



## Hydrockers (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for that Timberlake. Actually my organization doesn't provide a Service letter while i am are serving them. So thought of including other documents.

Regarding your query, for education check i got all the documents. For employment check, planning to include all the documents that i have mentioned in the actual post. Am i going wrong somewhere?

Appreciate your kind help.



timberlake said:


> This is what I did for ACS - back in Jan this year. In a single pdf, I attached these documents in following order
> 1. Service Letter
> 2. Reference Letter ( Notarised)
> 3. Screenshot of Org chart from group directory ( Notarised - funny!)
> ...


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

Hydrockers said:


> Thanks for that Timberlake. Actually my organization doesn't provide a Service letter while i am are serving them. So thought of including other documents.
> 
> Regarding your query, for education check i got all the documents. For employment check, planning to include all the documents that i have mentioned in the actual post. Am i going wrong somewhere?
> 
> Appreciate your kind help.


If not service letter, I'm sure they would issue Bonafide certificate. If you're asked about reason of getting bonafide certificate, you may mention - visa purpose( e.g tourist - generally they wouldn't ask for which visa type) or for higher education or for application of certification etc. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Hydrockers (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for that Timberlake. I have dropped a query in my organization. waiting for response from them. 

And Congrats on your VISA Grant...:second:



timberlake said:


> If not service letter, I'm sure they would issue Bonafide certificate. If you're asked about reason of getting bonafide certificate, you may mention - visa purpose( e.g tourist - generally they wouldn't ask for which visa type) or for higher education or for application of certification etc. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

You can get a Statutory Declaration from one of your colleagues, a senior if possible, for your current employment. For all others, get a reference letter on company letter head with all details including your roles and responsibilities. Get all of this notarized and submit to ACS. See the ACS website for more details.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

I just got my assessment done from ACS in May. Its quite simple actually.
Documents I used:
1. Graduation Degree
2. Graduation Transcript
3. Post Graduation Degree
4. Post Graduation consolidated mark sheet
5. Reference letter from the employer mentioning roles and responsibilities on the letter head (I have been with same employer since past 8 years. )

All the documents were photocopied and notary attested. Made 3 pdf files. One each for graduation, post grad and employer. Got ACS result wihin a week.

Imp. Points:
1. For qualification, ACS needs a certificate mentioning all the subjects studied (Titles) and marks with start date of course and end date. If your consolidated marksheet mentions the titles of all subjects, then it will be accepted or else get a transcript from the university

2. All documents need to be photocopied and notorized with a stamp mentioning name and notory id, designation(if any). Also, another stamp mentioning the words "Certified true copy of the original", sign and date.

Make sure you create ONE pdf file for EACH employer/qualification. No salary slips etc. are required by ACS. Although you will need them later when you get the invitation.
For ACS, only reference letter will suffice.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

^^ You are correct about the salary slips in your case, but if it is a statutory declaration (instead of employer reference), then salary slips are required- preferably first and last/ latest.


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

*Attestation of experience certificate*

Hi Friends,
Can you please advise me on my below situation:

1) I submitted all my documents to ACS , and it swiftly moved to Stage 4 in 2 days, currently being assessed.( It skipped stage 3, indicating no additional document/info required)
2) I submitted statutory declaration for one of my experiences and also attached my experience letter
3) I did not upload the experience letter which was attested by notary , but have just uploaded relieving letter signed and sealed by HR on company letter head.
4) Should I wait for ACS feedback or send attested experience letter to ACS by email( I do have attested relieving letter ), as my application is already under 'being assessed' stage. 
Will they still consider my statutory declaration and experience letter if not attested?

Also, 
please let me know is Bachelor Of Engineering in Computer Science from India, a relevant qualification for ICT System Analyst skill( will they subtract 2 years or 4 years).

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

Dear All, I am from Delhi , India . Suppose I have worked in ABC Organization at a different state ( Mumbai) , at present I have only a contact in ABC organization. Can I apply for a notarized document with consent from my contact in Delhi or I have to get notarized document from Mumbai only ?. Appreciate quick help


----------



## kavyasoni (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey,

I am in the almost same situation. Along with experience letter, I have also uploaded my Form16. Do I need to worry about something or it's all fine?



Oz_man said:


> Hi Friends,
> Can you please advise me on my below situation:
> 
> 1) I submitted all my documents to ACS , and it swiftly moved to Stage 4 in 2 days, currently being assessed.( It skipped stage 3, indicating no additional document/info required)
> ...


----------

